# ls2 gto or ls1 f-body?



## ludachris (Oct 26, 2011)

i am looking to upgrade my car to a rear wheel drive manual v8. i have it down to the ls1 f-body and the ls2. i was wondering if anyone could tell me which they would choose and why they would choose it to help me decide.
thanks


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

You're asking which to go with on a GTO Forum?


----------



## The Stamped (Aug 16, 2011)

Falco is right. GTO forum, GTO bias


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

derp.


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

One look under the hood of both cars should be enough to sway you if looks alone aren't. Half of the engine is under the cowl on an f body. It looks like a jam packed miserable mess to work on in comparison to the nice big open easily accessible GTO engine compartment. I'm a huge fan of third gen f bodies but not so much fourth gen so I'm am biased x2.


----------



## ludachris (Oct 26, 2011)

Falco21 said:


> You're asking which to go with on a GTO Forum?


yeah i want that lol. i saw somone ask the same question on the f body forum and took their bias into account and i would like to here the same from you guys with your bias.


----------



## ludachris (Oct 26, 2011)

The Stamped said:


> Falco is right. GTO forum, GTO bias
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


well then tell me what you like about the gto i would like to get an opinion bias or not. For instance some like the irs and some dont. i dont care if your opinion is bias because ive head bias from the other side as well


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

If you truly want bias opinions, then use the search function. You create an account on a GTO forum and then ask for our "bias opinions" on why we love our GTO. 

It has a huge ugly ass key.
The stock head unit sucks.
Gas tank is located in the wrong place.
The shifter sucks.
Side window defogging sucks.
Seat motors suck.
Wheel Hop is terrible.
Suspension sucks.
Shift light is disabled.
Trunk is tiny as hell.
Parts cost an arm and a leg.
MPG suck if driven hard.

Go with the LS1 F-Body


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

You need to make your own desicion. What you're doing here borders on being trolling. At very least its lame......


----------



## ludachris (Oct 26, 2011)

HP11 said:


> You need to make your own desicion. What you're doing here borders on being trolling. At very least its lame......


im sorry i dont mean to troll im really serious about buying the gto or a trans am. i have an 01 gp gtp and i would keep that as my dd. i just would like your honest opinions and why you chose to buy it over what ever car you were looking for. i am new to forums.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Then you really need to search. Those opinions are here and have been since virtually day one of this site. Threads that revisit things that have already been discussed ad nauseum tend to get way off topic.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Start here:
http://www.gtoforum.com/f2/why-gto-24460/

Maybe look into some of these threads too, there's 8 pages. Some threads should be relevant to your questions:
Pontiac GTO Forum - Search Results


----------



## ludachris (Oct 26, 2011)

68greengoat said:


> Start here:
> http://www.gtoforum.com/f2/why-gto-24460/
> 
> Maybe look into some of these threads too, there's 8 pages. Some threads should be relevant to your questions:
> Pontiac GTO Forum - Search Results


thank you. this really helps alot this is just what i was looking for.


----------



## Godspeed (Oct 12, 2011)

I've owned both (3-fbodies and 1 gto) and it's not even a comparison. GTO is a far superior vehicle. I liked the F-body because I could take it to the track (road race) and not give a damn if it crashed into the wall.

F-bodies really were a giant pile of **** surrounded by a phenomenal engine and transmission. A GTO is a actually nice car.



Falco21 said:


> If you truly want bias opinions, then use the search function. You create an account on a GTO forum and then ask for our "bias opinions" on why we love our GTO.
> 
> It has a huge ugly ass key.
> The stock head unit sucks.
> ...


The Camaro is worse in just about every way as the GTO problems listed above. The stock head unit is even worse, the shifter sucks (maybe not as bad, IDK- I have a short throw). Defogging EVERYWHERE sucks- especially front windshield as the vent is only about 8" across and only the center of the car + it has a giant slanted from window. The whole suspension setup on the F-body sucks for anything but drag racing- it's a solid rear axle. 
It has no trunk.
MPG is slightly better and parts are cheaper, but they all suck. 

The chassis on the Fbody is miserable. Everything sucks. The seats are horrid. The interior quality is acceptable.... for a 1979 economy car. Power window motors fail regularly. There is no sound deadening. The front windshield is miserable. T-tops leak, paint fades, everything rattles. The traction control is, at best, ****ing terrible, and that's being generous. The antilock brakes are extremely primitive. Working on the f-body is a nightmare.


The GTO suspension, even in stock soon-to-be-sagging form is light years ahead of the F-body. You an actually power out of a turn without it letting loose everywhere. It's fun, but it's horrible for performance. The only reason the Camaro could do anything around a turn are the big rear tires (275's).

There is a reason why a GTO costs 2-3x as much.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Now, I could be wrong, but I do believe that Falco 21 was being facetious.......


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

HP11 said:


> Now, I could be wrong, but I do believe that Falco 21 was being facetious.......


You sir are correct


----------



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)

...and don't forget, the F-body is a product of Canada (Boo!) GTO = Aussie (Yay!)


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

noel the legend said:


> ...and don't forget, the F-body is a product of Canada (Boo!) GTO = Aussie (Yay!)


Not sure I get the point of that statement....have you compared the prices on F-body parts vs. GTO parts lately??


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

noel the legend said:


> ...and don't forget, the F-body is a product of Canada (Boo!) GTO = Aussie (Yay!)


Dumb answer


----------



## Agenthol302 (May 18, 2011)

1st u need to decide what u want to do with the car

if you want a nice daily driver go with the GTO. the ride is much smoother and the interior is better. it is a better driving and riding car that still has the power if u want it. engine bay is easier to work on then a 4th gen. they are also newer so ur gunna run into less problems more likly. and they are holdiong there value very well right now in the market so resale could be positive. if u live in a winter area they dont have meny issues in the snow if u know how to drive and u have some nice snow tires.


if you want to go fast go with the F-Body...they are easy as **** mod and make very fast for a cheaper price then a GTO...alot cheaper. parts are cheaper for the LS1 vs the LS2 and they if a bigger aftermarket community to choosr from so u have more freedom. it also feels more like a muscle car when ur driving it compared to the GTO and it is lighter and u can get better MPG. as far as the everyhting besides the engine anf tranny sucking that is false...its not great dont get me wrong but its not as bad as everyone thinks. iv driven 2 4th gens year round in MN and never had any problem and we have terrible roads and the worst winters. and if the suspension is really that bad in your opinon aftermarket suspension parts are avalible and u can get withoput breaking the bank...to be honest you could buy a 4th gen, upgrade the whole suspension, and do some engine work for the price of a GTO

good luck


----------



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)

Canada more or less asked to leave the English empire. Australia started as a prison colony. The joke being that Canadians are sissies and Aussies are bad-a$$s. A joke answer for a joke question on a GTO Forum.

Have you considered a Scion tC?


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

Other than part cost being ridiculous, the GTO is the way to go. Just because it's newer for most of the reasons. A 2004-2006 will typically be better than a 1998-2002 car generally speaking. Especially the crap GM designed from 1985 to about 2000.


----------

